# burning the mountainsides



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Big fires here many pnp


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> big fires here many pnp


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fires


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Be safe, hopefully there's a fire dept that can keep it under control. It's been dry lately in my area, very little rain fall and in another month or so we'll be into the dry season.

I need to finish fixing my roof or the inside, the ceiling upstairs in our area to help hold down heat from the metal roof and keep it a little cleaner inside, having troubles with my number one fix it man "Otek" man he keeps getting hurt almost instantly, he never had this problem before, it's hard to find a fix it man because most want way to much money for simple minor issues or quick fixes, some I can do but others are beyond me such as carpentry or welding, I know how to weld but don't have a machine.

I'm gonna have to cut the grass a little more in the back just in case of fire and burn the excess grass and branches before I end up with an issue.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Used to see fires on Mt. Arayat burn at night from Angeles. Neat to see unless its affecting you I guess.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> fires


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

And all it takes is a little gust of wind and a fire can spread and move so quickly. I am reminded of the tragic losses recently of the professionally trained fire fighters that all lost their lives last year in the US from one big fire that suddenly shifted directions so fast that it caught everyone off guard...and these where some of the country's best trained professionals...so sad.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> And all it takes is a little gust of wind and a fire can spread and move so quickly. I am reminded of the tragic losses recently of the professionally trained fire fighters that all lost their lives last year in the US from one big fire that suddenly shifted directions so fast that it caught everyone off guard...and these where some of the country's best trained professionals...so sad.


Fires are out now. It was semi controlled we are told. Done yearly


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I think this is a yearly event to burn the hills. 

Last year when I was in Subic, while having breakfast at The Blue Rock, the smoke from these semi-controlled burns just about choked me to death. Really bad trying to breath.

The year before that, one of the fires got out of control. Fortunately the hotel staff was able to extinguish it with out too much trouble. 

(Two more days until wheels-up to PI)

JM101


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JM101 said:


> I think this is a yearly event to burn the hills.
> 
> Last year when I was in Subic, while having breakfast at The Blue Rock, the smoke from these semi-controlled burns just about choked me to death. Really bad trying to breath.
> 
> ...


Yes as stated above. Landowner does it here...lucky everything made of concrete.mabuhay jm


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Retire or vacation?*



JM101 said:


> I think this is a yearly event to burn the hills.
> 
> Last year when I was in Subic, while having breakfast at The Blue Rock, the smoke from these semi-controlled burns just about choked me to death. Really bad trying to breath.
> 
> ...


I feel your excitement JM101 is it for good or ? visit. :welcome:


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> I feel your excitement JM101 is it for good or ? visit. :welcome:


This one is for good......

And the Channel Fever and PPD are hitting hard.

JM101


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*extra boxes*



JM101 said:


> This one is for good......
> 
> And the Channel Fever and PPD are hitting hard.
> 
> JM101


Sure wish I was in your shoes, I would have sent at least 3 more balikbyan boxes of things I miss here and imported products, foods that triple in price here such as Mac and Cheese, BBQ sauces, I haven't found LAWRY'S seasoning salt yet, smoked liquid in bottle, pizza rotisserie machine, more usb headsets, trackball mouse the list can get long i'd better stop.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

lefties43332...Sorry about the hijack of your thread; completely unintentional. It was originally about the fires and was shifted. Maybe a moderator can fix it.

mcalleyboy...Thanks for reminding me about the Seasoning Salt; I have room for one and time for a quick trip to the store. Mac & Cheese (in the Blue Box) I have plenty; both in my luggage and shipments. 

JM101


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

its all good.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Fires on the side of the mountains are Oftentimes controlled by locals called "Kaingeros" they initiate the fire to gather "uling" coal for barbecues and such 
Its a nice sight to see from afar but once smoke gets to your house you will be sneezing for days.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> Fires on the side of the mountains are Oftentimes controlled by locals called "Kaingeros" they initiate the fire to gather "uling" coal for barbecues and such
> Its a nice sight to see from afar but once smoke gets to your house you will be sneezing for days.


Yup had a lot of soot blow into our open air room. Gave me a cold


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> Yup had a lot of soot blow into our open air room. Gave me a cold


If colds persists try downing a pill or two of loratidine.
Works miracles for me.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> If colds persists try downing a pill or two of loratidine.
> Works miracles for me.


Low resistance bcoZ leukemia. First sore throat then raw chest


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> Low resistance bcoZ leukemia. First sore throat then raw chest


Im sorry to hear that Sir.
Wishing you well.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> Im sorry to hear that Sir.
> Wishing you well.


Maraming salamat po


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

didn't know that? hopefully cured or in remission?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> didn't know that? hopefully cured or in remission?


Neither but doing ok


----------

